# Tiger-lily - 8 month old Collie X Greyhound - great with kids, cats + dogs



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tiger-lily is a wonderful collie x greyhound who very sadly has been waiting for a new home since March. I simply cannot understand why! She is absolutely gorgeous and is brilliant with just about everything!!










She is great with other dogs and really enjoys fun and frolics with the resident dogs in her foster home so would really love a home that already has a dog in for her to play with.
Tiger lily is very gentle and loving with the children in her foster home (aged 2years and 10years) so would be suitable as a family pet.
She can also live with cats and small furries.

Tiger-lily adores her walks and although she pulls slightly on the lead, it isn't excessive and could easily be remedied by positive training methods or if preferred, a halti harness.
She is good off lead and comes back when called although if she smells something particularly nice, it can take a couple of calls.









She is fully house-trained, great in the car and has no food aggression.

She is a lovely sweet girl who loves to play but is also happy to potter about, investigating things! 
She really is going to make someone very happy when adopted.

As you can see she has a really sweet face! Her temperament is as gorgeous as she is  Her left eye is slightly smaller than her right but this just adds to her cuteness!














































In love yet?? I certainly am but I don't think my oldie cav would be too impressed!

If you're interested in adopting Tiger-lily, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

This beautiful girl is going to make some family VERY happy!!:001_wub:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home...

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tiger lily is on foster in Eastbourne, East Sussex but we home across the UK
xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

she looks lovely but i cant adopt a dog until after our holiday in august :frown:


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

she is gorgeous wish i had a more secure garden and more funds

hope she finds her new home soon


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home


----------



## peroxideblader (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, she looks a little sweetie but although you rehome all over the UK, what happens regarding meeting the dog etc as I live in Lancaster and cannot travel very far at all as I cannot drive right now and my husband is only off on a sunday and we can't go too far even then. I had hoped to find a dog in the Lancashire area but have been looking for many many months and all the ones that are suitable are too far away? Can you tell me how you go about a dog when it is so far away, thanks


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi peroxideblader. I have replied in Marley's thread


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tiger-lily has now been homed


----------

